# Metromile is knowingly overbilling



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

The email chain read starts at the bottom of my post and goes up. To preface I had a phone convo then followed up via email for being overbilled by metromile. To summarize: metromile is knowingly overbilling Uber drivers. They are not telling their customers, despite being aware of the issue. Their soluton is to request a review every month. I had my most recent bill reviewed again after this instance and was overbilled ~$9. (Full names and email addresses have been redacted for privacy)

On Mon, Oct 26, 2015 at 9:04 AM, Jared wrote:

I've appreciated your help but I shouldn't have to request a review for accuracy until a fix is created. I already have a sensor plugged into my car for accuracy, which feels intrusive enough. My concern isn't improvements its providing the product I initially signed up for without having to worry that Metromile is doing its due diligence properly every month with my billing.

On Oct 26, 2015 8:59 AM, [Rep] wrote:
Hi Jared,

Sometimes there's a delay in the data that Uber sends us for your billing period. Our engineering team is currently working on a fix for the accounts that this issue affects. For the time being we're more than happy to continue reviewing your bills if you request. I'm sorry for the inconvenience; we're always trying to make improvements to our products.

Best,

On Mon, Oct 26, 2015 at 7:52 AM, Jared wrote:
What caused the error? How can I rely on the mileage reporting being accurate going forward?

Thanks

On Oct 26, 2015 6:49 AM, [Rep] wrote:
Hi Jared,

Sorry for the delay in follow up--I leave the office at 4 pm. I appreciate your patience in resolving your billing issue! We repulled all of your information from Uber from 7/20 to 10/20 and issued an adjustment of $27.34 (389.4 billed miles) to your October bill. Please let me know if you have any questions!

Best,

On Fri, Oct 23, 2015 at 5:17 PM, Jared wrote:
Hi [Rep],

Any update?

Thanks!

On Oct 21, 2015 1:21 PM, [Rep] wrote:
Hi Jared,

Thanks for this. I've already filed your issue and hope to have an update for you soon!

Best,

On Wed, Oct 21, 2015 at 1:00 PM, Jared wrote:
Thank you [Rep]. I've attached a couple screenshots indicating one instance of errors I've found. As I mentioned there are other days with errors also.

On Oct 21, 2015 12:01 PM,
Hi Jared,

Thanks for being a Metromile customer! This is my personal work email address. You can reply to this email with any further questions or concerns; I'll be your point of contact for the billing issue we discussed earlier.

Best,
--


----------



## LAuberX (Jun 3, 2014)

So I'll just venture a guess and say this super duper hardly costs anything, all driver should have it insurance company is not the best.. would that be a fair statement?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

LAuberX said:


> So I'll just venture a guess and say this super duper hardly costs anything, all driver should have it insurance company is not the best.. would that be a fair statement?


It would depend on how much you're driving. I was overbilled every month. If you're an Uber driver with Metromile you may want to request a review.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

I knew it was too good to be true. 
And what the heck does Uber's payment billing schedule have to do with anything? 
Metromile doesn't say anything on their website about necessarily being a rideshare driver, and makes their program open to regular "civilian" drivers as well.... so what's the big deal with a "billing period"?


----------



## JaredJ (Aug 7, 2015)

Uber-Doober said:


> I knew it was too good to be true.
> And what the heck does Uber's payment billing schedule have to do with anything?
> Metromile doesn't say anything on their website about necessarily being a rideshare driver, and makes their program open to regular "civilian" drivers as well.... so what's the big deal with a "billing period"?


I'm not sure. When I spoke on the phone with the rep again she made the it sound like they rely on Uber for the proper data and it doesn't always sync correctly. Basically, Metromile was a rushed product and shouldn't have been put out before they resolved the data issue with Uber. Check your bill detail. I had entire days where I drove TNC miles that didn't have any recorded. It was glaringly obvious.


----------



## Uber-Doober (Dec 16, 2014)

JaredJ said:


> I'm not sure. When I spoke on the phone with the rep again she made the it sound like they rely on Uber for the proper data and it doesn't always sync correctly. Basically, Metromile was a rushed product and shouldn't have been put out before they resolved the data issue with Uber. Check your bill detail. I had entire days where I drove TNC miles that didn't have any recorded. It was glaringly obvious.


^^^
OK, but in that case, why would they require a plug-in module to the OBD port? 
I would sure hope that my pay schedule wouldn't go through my car's computer.


----------

